# Any gaining tips?



## freedombigirl (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been into feedism for a while now, and other than gaining weight when I quit smoking last year I haven't really acted on it. I'm about a size 18 (UK size) and am considering going up to a 22. Just wondered if anyone had any advice or anything?


----------



## moonvine (Jun 27, 2006)

Go on a diet and lose some weight. Start eating normally again. You will gain all the weight back, plus some more. Repeat as desired. When you want to stop gaining weight, stop dieting (harder than it sounds).


----------



## freedombigirl (Jun 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Go on a diet and lose some weight. Start eating normally again. You will gain all the weight back, plus some more. Repeat as desired. When you want to stop gaining weight, stop dieting (harder than it sounds).


Thankyou for your advice, although not quite how I was intending to go about it. lol. Would prefer not to loose any weight first, think my boyfriend may go mad lol.


----------



## Markt (Jun 28, 2006)

You might appreciate this one:

http://www.geocities.com/DoctorFeeder/


----------



## hvetic (Jun 28, 2006)

trust me you can pack on pounds just by loading up on snacks (especially before you go to sleep). Have you ever gotten full on oreo cookies or potato chips before? It seems that no matter how many snacks you eat yous till got room for the next meal. However while they don't make you less hungry chips,cookies and candy is filled with calories and fat that will have you growing in no time. Also just remember to have fun with it. Eat what you want when you want, the great thing about gaining is getting to eat all that delicious food!


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 29, 2006)

freedombigirl said:


> Thankyou for your advice, although not quite how I was intending to go about it. lol. Would prefer not to loose any weight first, think my boyfriend may go mad lol.



You don't have to loose weight, just starve yourself enough to get your body thinking it needs to work on saving every last calorie you consume.. say, a week or so. The alternative is to just eat _more_, but for some reason I just can't fathom people seem to have trouble with that.  If you'd like to mess with your metabolism another way you can try eating simple carbohydrates (eg: sugar) all day long and only eating real food for dinner. The theory is simple carbs trigger your body to dole out tons of insulin which will lower your blood sugar thus making you hungry again. A little alcohol should have the same effect.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

My method is going to be shoving 400 Wendy's mozzarella sticks into my pig pie-hole.

I'm beginning to have even dirtier thoughts about a mozzarella stick at this point...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> My method is going to be shoving 400 Wendy's mozzarella sticks into my pig pie-hole.
> 
> I'm beginning to have even dirtier thoughts about a mozzarella stick at this point...



Good god lady! I certainly hope you'll post pictures of wherever this fascination takes you. You know, for the history books.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Good god lady! I certainly hope you'll post pictures of wherever this fascination takes you. You know, for the history books.


i don't even know what a 'pig pie hole' is. I meant, of course, BIG pie hole. I need someone to help me take the photos, and also, to order some of those 400 sticks. I don't want to be seen going up to the counter for all of themmyself. c'mon, help out! You up for it? I'll shove the stick in, and you snap the photos.
Mmmm!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2006)

Digital or polaroid


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Digital or polaroid


You talk too much. Help me shove in this handful of sticks!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> You talk too much. Help me shove in this handful of sticks!



Now, hold up Jes. We've gotta iron out some of the wrinkly edges to Mozzarella in my Pig Pie Hole Project. You can go ahead and start munching while we work out the details.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh no I can't! I just looked at Wendy's official site, and I see no mention of mozz sticks listed as a side dish! Nor have I heard of anyone around here knowing they're sold at Wendy's.

I think this is some sort of flim flam, and I know just where to point the finger.

Was I set up? This is outrageous! I am craving them! i NEEEED them. My colleague just heard me talking about my needs and he said: You're beginning to scare me, Jennifer--I've never seen your eyes quite like this before. Then he made a hasty escape. Someone help me!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Freedombigirl,

Don't forget to search through old threads on gaining. There have been many helpful posts on this subject!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh no I can't! I just looked at Wendy's official site, and I see no mention of mozz sticks listed as a side dish! Nor have I heard of anyone around here knowing they're sold at Wendy's.
> 
> I think this is some sort of flim flam, and I know just where to point the finger.
> 
> Was I set up? This is outrageous! I am craving them! i NEEEED them. My colleague just heard me talking about my needs and he said: You're beginning to scare me, Jennifer--I've never seen your eyes quite like this before. Then he made a hasty escape. Someone help me!



Ok, take a deep breath.

BOTH Arby's and Burger King have mozz sticks. So it'll be easy for us to get at least 400 without causing too much of a scene.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok, take a deep breath.
> 
> BOTH Arby's and Burger King have mozz sticks. So it'll be easy for us to get at least 400 without causing too much of a scene.


i live in a place with neither of those near me (I've never seen an arby's here. BK must be around here, but I can't think of one. And they smell funny).


----------



## freedombigirl (Jun 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Freedombigirl,
> 
> Don't forget to search through old threads on gaining. There have been many helpful posts on this subject!


Thanks, I will have a look.


----------



## freedombigirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Markt said:


> You might appreciate this one:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/DoctorFeeder/


Cheers, looks like an interesting website, gonna have a read. lol.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 29, 2006)

Just enjoy the foods you like and take it day by day.
The plateauing, the ups and downs as it does happen.
When something starts to feel like work, you tend to question it after a while.
Especially eating loads of foods you would not normally eat.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2006)

Try by having a big good meal just before you go to sleep for the night. Like pizza, pasta with a lot of cheese, anything with a good helping of good mayonnaise like Hellmans, and drink a good thick milk-shake or two just before going to bed. Or have ice-cream.

The trick is sleeping right after the meal. You'd wake up hungry again whether it is morning, afternoon or evening!

Having a glass or two of wine will also whet the appetite!

Good luck!


----------



## Stormy (Jun 29, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> just eat _more_, but for some reason I just can't fathom people seem to have trouble with that.


These "how to gain weight" posts baffle me as well. EAT! :eat1: :eat1: More calories, more often, larger amounts, especially fat, sugar and other simple carbs -- the yummiest stuff. I have found pizza, doughnuts and ice cream to be especially good at putting on weight.

Jes, you're really missing out with no Arby's around you. Their roast beef sandwiches, with their barbecue sauce, and mozzarella cheese sticks is probably my favorite fast food meal. They often have five sandwiches for $5.99 too. Fried cheese is way, way better than french fries or any other more traditional fast food side. And your constant chatter about it is really making me want to have some. :eat2:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2006)

The real trick is seeing food as a pleasure and definitely not as a chore to gain weight! What's the fun otherwise?

Then the weight gain will come automatically just by living a happy and fulfilling life!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> The real trick is seeing food as a pleasure and definitely not as a chore to gain weight! What's the fun otherwise?
> 
> Then the weight gain will come automatically just by living a happy and fulfilling life!



Always a good lesson. That being said, the stuff at the Costco bakery is excellent and will usually lead to a new pant size within a month or two.


----------



## AtlasD (Jul 1, 2006)

Macadamias are tasty and have 22 grams of fat in 1/4 cup- supposedly they even help lower your bad cholesterol. They are pricey though....


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 7, 2006)

Do like I did.... found me a feeder it thrills me more knowing how happy he is watching me stuff my self full with things I love doing that often enough helps alot

this coming from a girl who thought being thin was the only way to be... I was wrong

Good Luck


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 10, 2006)

GordoNegro said:


> Just enjoy the foods you like and take it day by day.
> The plateauing, the ups and downs as it does happen.
> *When something starts to feel like work, you tend to question it after a while.*
> Especially eating loads of foods you would not normally eat.


you make a very good point. this is one of the reasons i quit gaining, it became more work than fun.

that, and i had no encouragement to gain. being admired was one of my fav parts of gaining. its just not that fun without somebody else.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 12, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> you make a very good point. this is one of the reasons i quit gaining, it became more work than fun.
> 
> that, and i had no encouragement to gain. being admired was one of my fav parts of gaining. its just not that fun without somebody else.




The admiration of gaining does make it soooooooooo worth it... if I dont have ot Im happy just being the way I am....


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 12, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> The admiration of gaining does make it soooooooooo worth it... if I dont have ot Im happy just being the way I am....


same here. its just no fun gaining alone.


----------



## DrFeeder (Jul 14, 2006)

See my article How To Get Fat. If you try any of those suggestions, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 14, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> The admiration of gaining does make it soooooooooo worth it... if I dont have ot Im happy just being the way I am....




Send pix! It's almost like we're right there egging you on


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 14, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Send pix! It's almost like we're right there egging you on



sorry, I dont gain for just anyone......... being my feeder & gaining weight is something special I can share with someone


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 14, 2006)

S'OK. I was being facetious. Well, semi-facetious


----------

